

Twenty-something uncertainty "a sensible response to modern conditions" - charzom
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/09/opinion/09brooks.html?em&ex=1192334400&en=897f2f6a2bc50b49&ei=5070

======
Alex3917
"Young people grow up in tightly structured childhoods, but then graduate into
a world characterized by uncertainty, diversity, searching and tinkering."

"And as the new generational structure solidifies, social and economic
entrepreneurs will create new rites and institutions."

Because the solution to a bubble overflow error is a bigger bubble. These two
quotes side-by-side explain the downfall of humanity.

